# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  آخر اصدار : شاهد منزلك عبر الفضاء

## أسيل بشار

* 
Program, by means of the connection in the real time to the satellite  bases data NASA, will be able to show you practically any corner of the  terrestial globe, at  
any angle and practically from any distance whereas  (inhabitants USA they can even examine its house and machine, rest it  is - thus far - to be satisfied by larger  
details). Also prisustvuyet  working in the real time the reporting chain about, proceeding on the  Earth the natural calamities (fires, tsunami, earthquake so forth.)   
There is sufficiently large mediateka with the clip- cover plates,  dedicated by different natural-geological- social, etc. to phenomena. 
الإصدار الأخير من برنامج جوجل إيرث مطور ورائع ويختلف عن الاصدارات القديمة وتستطيع مشاهدة منزلك بوضوح من خلال الفضاء وعن طريق الأقمار الصناعية *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Abdalmujid1

thanksss

----------


## fouazsat

thanksss

----------


## boujemaa3

thanksss

----------


## abede7

merci

----------

